# MGV VS Diamond Resort



## GI Joe (Jul 6, 2015)

We just came and use our MGV time at Cancun Caribe last week throughout the 4th of July leaving the 5th. So far I have not have any problem. I attended their Diamond Selling meeting and was told that MGV no longer exist that our ownership certificate is no longer have value. We've been told that we are still able to use our pts but cannot sell our ownership and that our assessment/maintenance fee will be going up and keep going up since the owner for MGV are converting to Diamond. However throughout my stay I have ask many people in the pool area and talk to MGV owner that has not converted and every one said they just want to stay on MGV since the contract for the MGV will never changed due to the fact that when Diamond has took over they have signed a addendum that all rules and regulation that was on the original MGV will never change. They can pursued owners to convert but that is up to the owner. So when I asked the sales rep why can't the Diamond just convert everyone with their points towards Diamond pts. The sales rep can't give me a definitive answer. So I gave her an explanation that they just want to make money out of us that to convert you have to add that extra point so they can squeeze more money out of you. When in reality they cannot do anything against your MGV ownership. As far as the Assessments/maintenance fee, I ask how much would it be if we convert to Diamond. Same answer, she or her boss could not give a definitive answer about how much or how much saving am I really going to have. The point is even their managers can't disclosed or would not disclosed any of these matters because in the long run you will end up paying more for your points and your assessment/maintenance fee. So convert or not to convert it will all be the same except if you don't convert you don't have to pay extra money for the points you may have owned already.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 6, 2015)

What the people at the pool told you is true.  DRI has to let you use your MGV points as you have use them in the past. BUT you will use DRI system to make your reservations. 

The only thing that changed is that now if you go to exchange in II you use your MGV  points and no longer reserve a week and deposit that week. 

To convert your pts to DRI points DRI makes you buy an equal number of DRI points from them at full retail BUT since DRI are being given away for free on this website buying DRI pts at retail isn't a good idea.

Bill


----------

